
Make America Bohemian Again - zzkt
https://medium.com/@bagelboy/make-america-bohemian-again-de846e35d757
======
zzkt
"By having a bunch of smart and creative people working on new projects,
simultaneously, bashing their brains together — and not having to worry about
the rent — startup accelerators give entrepreneurs a sense of shared purpose
and community that has proven, like the Chelsea, wildly successful. [...]
Despite their obsession with wealth, most startup accelerators don’t even come
close to matching the economic impact of the Chelsea Hotel — much less its
cultural impact."

